

21 Critical Life Lessons You Didn't Learn in School - vlad
http://johnplaceonline.com/achieve-balance/21-critical-life-lessons-you-didnt-learn-in-school/

======
pg
This is surprisingly good. Partly because he used another technique you don't
get taught in school: editing.

You're usually trying to make school papers longer. As soon as it's the
prescribed length, you're done. But in good writing you do the opposite.

~~~
adamdoupe
I didn't realize this until I read "On Writing" by Stephen King
(<http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Stephen-King/dp/0743455967/>). An excellent
book about the writing process, and even though he talks about writing
fiction, it applies to any writing.

~~~
ivankirigin
The roboticist Marc Raibert also has some good advice on writing.
<http://www.alice.org/Randy/raibert.htm>

His work is very related to AnyBot. You've probably seen that funky walking
robotic dog. It's mind blowing <http://bdi.com/content/sec.php?section=BigDog>

------
aswanson
This would have been beneficial to learn in school, but my arrogance would
have rendered it useless to me back then.

------
brianmckenzie
I graduated seven years ago and my writing still suffers from bad habits I
learned writing college papers.

